# Bean Dilema?Which Java?



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Hi all,

After some bean advice?

Very new to coffee world but have been helped along by Dave(coffee chap) setting up.

Got nice Gaggia Classic and soon to be grinder F5 to replace one Dave kindly left me to play with until F5 arrives.

Thing is was left me some beans by Dave to play with..from Rave but don't know what they were because i threw the bag out before reading the blend..

All i can remember is they had Java in title.Now i have looked at Raves website and there are two Java choices. Java Jambit and Mocha Java.

Having messed with other beans ive bought, Costco Starbucks espresso and two blends from coffee direct ive realized how poor these beans are compared with the Rave beans.

I like a nice double shot of espresso a few times a day and the Rave blend was sweet compared to the latter beans if that makes sense which i found really nice.

What im after is repeat of the Java bean and also another blend to try was thinking Raves Signature Blend.

Need to get back to the nice espresso shots i was getting with the rave bean..as well as some beginners Lattes.









Any advice much appreciated so i can order in some better beans..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Java jampit, I guarantee it!!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Thing is Dave I think it was that day that he dropped the vibiemme off before carrying on to yours and that day he left me some mocha java so I'm not so certain although the sweet taste would suggest jam pit


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Deffo Java Jampit! A beautiful bean which i shall be buying more of!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bubba is on the money, mocha java was left, but would heartily recommend the java jampit.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do amazon still have the jampit or am I just being dumb as I can't find it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just phone rob or Vicky at rave and say you are from the for forum and would like a kilo direct.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Whats the Mocha like then? Worth a go??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Just phone rob or Vicky at rave and say you are from the for forum and would like a kilo direct.


Cool , what's the roughly gonna come out at


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not sure phone and see!! I know he roasted a load of jampit on Monday, but it is rather popular since the grind off and a certain Bosco k30 combo shot.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Cool , what's the roughly gonna come out at


Single Origin Coffee by Rave Coffee


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

How about a Kilo of both then Mocha and the Jampit..

Should keep me occupied for a bit ?

Is it best to ring direct Dave ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes just give them a call and they will tell you what they have ready, they are really freindly and will help where they can


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Got my Kilo of Java Jampit today and must say its very very nice in a double espresso shot..

Also got some Fazenda Pantano and some Rwanda Gisuma kilo of both ..Looking forward to trying them also..

Really happy with the Jampit..extraction seems good may try to go a slight bit finer on grind see how that comes out..


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

stevogums said:


> Got my Kilo of Java Jampit today and must say its very very nice in a double espresso shot..
> 
> Also got some Fazenda Pantano and some Rwanda Gisuma kilo of both ..Looking forward to trying them also..
> 
> Really happy with the Jampit..extraction seems good may try to go a slight bit finer on grind see how that comes out..


Jampit is better as a ristretto, try a shorter short and await the flavour burst as you drink!


----------

